# Problems installing battlefield 1942



## brianhogs (Jul 27, 2009)

I have windows vista and this game will stop installing at about 2 percent. Then I get the following message: Specified component cannot be found in the media. An attempt was made to access a component that does not exist in the named media. Is there anything I can do?

Brian


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello brianhogs!

Sometimes, this error message means there is something wrong with your copy of the game. This simply means you should return it from where you got it from.

I hope this information helped you!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you own a copy of this game?


----------

